# Sexy Bronze Glow Makeup Tutorial (Best for Indian Skin)



## BossladyShruti (May 30, 2016)

Hi Guys!

Here's my Sexy Bronze Glow Makeup Tutorial:
[video=youtube;n1fwSKTM4G8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1fwSKTM4G8[/video]

Enjoy!


----------

